# Amano Shrimp Dead



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok, looking into what may have caused my shrimp to all pass in a 24 hour period and am looking for anyones experience.

~ 10-15 amano shrimp in the tank (+ couple ghost shrimp), have been there for minimum 7 days. Have lived though at least 1 of my weekly water changes.

Yesterday was WC day, today this am, 8+ shrimp are dead. Some floating, ~4 pinned under heater on back of tank at the substrate level. Also lost a flying fox fish. 

Yesterday was WC day. also move the tank across the room which involved ~ 50-60% water removal (50% is normal wc), slid tank on carpet to new locatin, filled tank backup. 

Also dosed this tank for bba using excel yesterday, and dosed ferts. My WC consist of using tap cold tap water.

One other item I changed yesterday was a slight redireciton of the spray bar. instead of aiming straight down the backside of the tank, i aim it towards the bottom front of the tank. (point, currently nothing disrupts the surface water.)

Substrate is MGOPM with eco cap. 1 bottle of diy co2, tank is heavyly planted. My tap water is 0 Amm, 0 no2, 0no3, but is harder than rocky's abs. (180 - 220 ppm)

No new fish or plants have been added to the tank in over 7 days.

When I get home, I'll get water parameter readings.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

Make sure there is no copper in the tank cuz copper is extremely toxic to shrimp. And watch your water hardness (needs to be at 8 dkh)


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

did some testing. PO4 was at 5ppm + (color didn't go higher) NO3 was high on this tank, 40-80ppm. doing water changes and stopping dry ferts till they come back down.

Update: 

50% water changed, waiting ~ hours and got these

PO4 5+
NO3 <5

Tested tap PO4 and got .25 So another wc tomorrow and see if it comes down more.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

how old is this tank?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

phil_n_fish said:


> how old is this tank?


I was wondering that too, is it still cycling?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I have heard from other shrimp keepers that they dont alwways do well with Excel either....just a thought


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Tank was setup in October. I called the tank cycled ~ 2-3 weeks after setup. So 2nd week of November. 

I have heard (on the internet) using Excel could be hit or miss. While I'm leaning heavily on waay too much po4 and no3, I've also been informed to never use excel again in a tank with shrimp.  Or any medication for that matter. 

This is what the tank looks like.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice looking tank!


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok, tonight another 50% water change. PO4 still over 5, NO3 is now ~ 10-20. No more deaths, and have not added anything to the tank. Tap water did test .25 yesterday.
My substrate is Miracle Grow and has po4 in it and may be the source for all this PO4. Another 50% wc tomorrow and we'll see where I sit.

Next step is to calibrate my test kits.


----------

